# Pear Cider recipe



## onrbikes (19/2/15)

I've experimented heaps with ginger beers and apple ciders and want to make my next pear cider different.

Its a Mangrove Jacks which I've used before and found it a bit bland.
Some of the better bought ones (Rekordlig ) have a right fruity flavour I assume comes from adding an essence.

Any thoughts.
What kind of spices would go good?


----------



## Airgead (19/2/15)

onrbikes said:


> Some of the better bought ones (Rekordlig )


Really?

OK... They are basically sugar water with some flavourings and essences. They are an industrial product that really don;t involve fermenting pears at any point. In my opinion they shouldn' be allowed to label that stuff cider.

Basically impossible to make at home. You can make a nice pear cider but its very hard to get them that sweet.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## indica86 (19/2/15)

Yes, what Airgead said. Rekorderthing is not cider at all.


----------



## manticle (19/2/15)

Perry perry perry perry perry perry.

Make a dry perry from pear juice and yeast and add some kind of cordial to the glass (or keg) to taste. Trial the fruit essences avalaiable from craftbrewer.

Perry perry perry perry perry perry.

Hopefully you will never drink Rekordelig again. I could not finish the strawberry cider bilge I once tried. Won't touch.


----------



## TimT (19/2/15)

_I could not finish the strawberry cider bilge I once tried. Won't touch._

My gosh, same. I had the misfortune of ordering that once.

I don't mind soft drinks and all but some of those Rekorderligs simply overload their drinks with sugar. Revolting.


----------



## Blind Dog (19/2/15)

Really (insert string of expletives) me off that the s**t in those Swedish bottles gets called cider. 

Slightly less annoyed when people refer to pear cider instead of perry


----------



## onrbikes (19/2/15)

My apologies for opening that bottle of "Cider".

I too thought it sweet and maybe assumed mine wasn't up to standard, even though friends say its good. Mine that is.
I also see is that Rekorderlig is owned by the monster that is Coca Crap.

So anyways.
Are there any spices to use in my next batch to make it memorable.
In my apple cider and ginger beers I us cinnamon, cloves, and the like. Always come out nice.


----------



## TimT (20/2/15)

Had a hopped cider (Hills Hopped cider) the other day - that was very nice. A fruit sort of hop (Amarillo maybe?) added in during secondary fermentation that rounded out the apple tang of the cider. You could do worse than try the classic brewing herb, hops, my good fellow.

All that said I don't normally spice my ciders, partly because they get so much taste from the apples - skins, etc - anyway. Cinnamon, ginger, cloves strike me as being the best sort of taste combos for cider.


----------



## Weizguy (20/2/15)

Blind Dog said:


> Really (insert string of expletives) me off that the s**t in those Swedish bottles gets called cider.
> 
> Slightly less annoyed when people refer to pear cider instead of perry


I was watching the Oz and James Drink to Britain series and note that perry and pear cider is two different beasts.

Perry is all pears, and the pear cider is the combination of apples and pears.

Maybe that's why your annoyance is lower, coz deep down you knew they are not equivalent?


----------



## gap (20/2/15)

As with apples specifically grown to make cider, special pear cultivars are used: in the UK the most commonly used variety of perry pear is the Blakeney Red. They produce fruit that is not of eating quality, but that produces superior perry.

This quote is from Wiki.


----------



## Dave70 (20/2/15)

Don't forget, the sorbitol in perry can act as a laxative. Same reason your likely to shit your trousers after eating handfuls of gummy bears. 

That _will_ make it memorable, just in an unpleasant way. (subjective)


----------

